# Source for O Scale track



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm planning on making some 1:20 scale quarrying machinery. 
The channelling machine was self propelled on tracks. 
I saw some O scale code 100 track at a show that i think would 
be about right. In the quarries ties were not used but the rails were bolted to and separated by a truss made of heavy steel rod. The length of track would be about 2 feet or alittle less. Where would you by this track?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

For just 2' of track, I'd make it myself. Buy a length of Atlas HO code 100 flex track, strip the ties off, and the make your truss, etc. from strene, wood, brass, or whatever else works.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think anyone makes that kind of track commercially. But the thought I had is get some commercial track with the plastic ties. Tear out a few of the ties and solder in a brass rod (the rail is usually nickel silver). Then proceede removing more ties, soldering in a brass rod until all the track is done. This assumes you are using battery power. If you are going to use track power, you could solder in circuit board ties and cut a gap in the copper across the middle--very much like is done with switch throw bars. 

This is just off the top of my head. Atlas O, PECO, and Old Pullman all make nice 2 rail O scale track with nickel silver rail. 

Matt


----------

